# Stocking spirits?



## SuburbanSurvivor (Sep 5, 2016)

Is anyone here adding spirits to their stores? While I'm normally a bourbon drinker, what the SHTF I suspect any distraction will be appreciated. Also, a more neutral spirit could be useful for medical and fire starting purposes.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Yes, I add to it about once a month.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I'll be starting 15-gal of cider this week


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Every month I buy a bottle of Jack, and I also have a reflux still I make what is probably ethanol good enough to cut with gasoline

It is a good barter item, I enjoy a stiff drink (yes Jack isn't the best but it's damn cheap), and if I ran out of antiseptics I would definitely be pouring it on minor/moderate wounds or cleaning medical instruments on it - and for my swill at least, I can channel by inner 1940s freedom fighter and throw some Molotov's at people

The bottles can be used afterwards too, so I guess that's a trickle-down effect.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The best spirit to stock is vodka as it lends itself well to uses other than killing the pain of being in close quarters with others.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> The best spirit to stock is vodka as it lends itself well to uses other than killing the pain of being in close quarters with others.


Double your fun and stock grain alcohol


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> Double your fun and stock grain alcohol


Along with uncut heroin? :vs_shocked:

Joking, here. I am not suggesting anyone violate the law.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> Along with uncut heroin? :vs_shocked:
> 
> Joking, here. I am not suggesting anyone violate the law.


Only *dopes* worth shooting are liberals


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

For barter get the airplane bottles. Large bottles will get you proportionally less. Having a selection is not a bad idea. People will want booze and tobacco.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

SuburbanSurvivor said:


> Is anyone here adding spirits to their stores? While I'm normally a bourbon drinker, what the SHTF I suspect any distraction will be appreciated. Also, a more neutral spirit could be useful for medical and fire starting purposes.


for bartering/trading in a post SHTF situation? .... as a prepared prepper - and you should be very well prepared before getting into bartering goods - what SHTF worthy goods do you expect to barter for with unprepared sheeple? ....

you might be able to barter for services required for a decent bottle of booze ... just barter for labor? - a good worker would be looking for food or other more worthy goods - hiring a boozer is never a good idea ...

looking to gamble on bartering for premium goods that'll have value in a recovered world? .... know your potential cliental - the guys with a rolex to trade will want their top shelf brand - bathtub rotgut isn't going to cut it ....

keep in mind - if a SHTF lasts long enough - stills will be cropping up wherever the ingredients are available .... cheap bonded booze will have limited usefulness ....

buying for medical? - making herbal mixes - Everclear at 150 and 190 proof ....


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Yes, I do stock alcohol. For medical, and an occasional drink. I only stock white liquor for medical. Dark liquors have to much sugar in them. Everclear is also stocked for food preservation.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Always thought the old democrat bootleggers in the dry counties of W. Texas had the right idea. They carried half pints of Gilbeys Gin and Pebble Ford bourbon. Both of which are somewhat drinkable in a pinch. I know dat for a fact since one old high sheriff let folks keep half of whatever hooch they managed to confiscate. They also had tall boy cans of Bud. I keep meaning to go pick up a case or two of half pints but they dont sell em at the place where I buys my occasional wee dram. Anybody who likes Jack Danels should try Ezra Brooks. It tastes like Jack should but dont. About 3/4 the price and 90 proof for character. Can make folks handsome..smart and tough..lol.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Only for personal use. Can't imagine anything more welcome after the poop hits than an occasional glass of wine in the evening.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Small bottles for barter. 

Big bottles just because I can.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Alcohol could have multiple uses during a SHTF event.

First and foremost it can be used as a bartering item. If the proof is high enough it can be a disinfectant/antiseptic. It could also help moral. Back in the day sailors where given a daily ration of Grog


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Yes. And I have perfected the art of Stock Rotation...


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Yes. And I have perfected the art of Stock Rotation...


:vs_laugh:


----------



## mickbear (Aug 26, 2015)

make it your self. cracked corn,sugar, water and yeast.(you really dont need the corn). thats it, no magic to it. you can go to wallmart , lowes ,home depot or any hard ware store and get everything you need to build a still. knowing how could be a big time skill in SHTF times.


----------



## preponadime (Jun 15, 2016)

We stock it for medicinal purposes. Excuse me I feel a headache coming on


----------



## Ms. Suppressive Fire (Aug 19, 2016)

We began stocking the Everclear 190. 
My husband convinced me years ago it will cure cold sores, prevent ear infections after swimming, clean wounds, and start the heck out of fires.

He also cuts pineapple juice with it....I'm not sure on that one.....


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I have stocked plenty of hooch. Problem is I keep depleting my stores. I have plenty of emty bottles that have plenty of uses.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

I've been buying tons of Wild Turkey and Woodford Reserve for years....Trouble is it only lasts a weekend??


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I have cases upon cases of good stuff stored.

Smirnoff 100 proof, Bacardi 151 rum, Graves 190 proof grain, Captain Morgan.

Got a ton of those "airline" bottles of Captain Morgan.

The inventory never goes down, I don't drink.

Strictly for SHTF usage.

When a friend died, I got to take whatever I wanted from his liquor store.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

I Bottled up two cases of beer today. Who knows it might still be around when a situation comes up. i have been brewing my own beer since the mid 90's. Some of the other liquids I put up then are just about ready to taste. Brewing beer , making wine and hard liquor is not that hard. If you have bees you can always use the honey to make mead.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

When you can make your own especially if you have a still it's a great home craft thing to do and hell I can make a better bottle than almost anything on the shelves. White liquor gives very little hangover and hits way hard. Good as fuel, disinfectant and food preservative. Moonshine- it's fan-tastic


----------

